# [Wet Thumb Forum]-how to move probe from milwaukee sms 122



## otherguy (Feb 2, 2003)

I am going to be moving and will be breaking down my tank and do not know how long it will be before I get it back up and running. What is the best way to store the probe to my controller??? Thanks,

Brandon

75gallon tank, wetdry filter, pressurized co2 with controller, uv, flourite substrate, 220watts lighting


----------



## otherguy (Feb 2, 2003)

I am going to be moving and will be breaking down my tank and do not know how long it will be before I get it back up and running. What is the best way to store the probe to my controller??? Thanks,

Brandon

75gallon tank, wetdry filter, pressurized co2 with controller, uv, flourite substrate, 220watts lighting


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

If you don't have the boot that came with it stuff a wet paper towel in a condom, slip the probe in and seal it with a rubber band.

Be sure to use unsented unlubed 100% latex condom.


----------



## otherguy (Feb 2, 2003)

Doomer, will do on the condom info....lol!!

Brandon

75gallon tank, wetdry filter, pressurized co2 with controller, uv, flourite substrate, 220watts lighting


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Shoot ... I was going to suggest a zip lock bag.... now its just seems ... well ......

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------

